# Average Lifespan



## milt (Mar 15, 2003)

I know this is a pretty general question, but whait is the average lifespan of most African cichlids.

Thanks, Milt.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

In my experience, if living conditions are good I would say 5-10 years is common.
I don't know much about Tangs but most Malawi species like peacocks, haps, and mbuna can push a decade.
I have a few mbuna that are probably 7 or 8.


----------

